
Ask HN: What did you do to ensure product viral growth since launch? - surfin
I’ve seen a plenty of resources on how to design your product&#x2F;business to account for networking effect or effective word-of-mouth tactics to make your user base grow once your product is out there.
I wasn’t so lucky to find many case-studies describing what successful teams did to get initial seed of customers right away after launch. I found an interesting case-study about how Slack did it (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;2RtKIDO) and I’m curious if you have similar stories to share. Thanks!
======
mtmail
Slack case-study URL un-shortened
[http://firstround.com/review/From-0-to-1B-Slacks-Founder-
Sha...](http://firstround.com/review/From-0-to-1B-Slacks-Founder-Shares-Their-
Epic-Launch-Strategy/)

